# 1969 GTO radio options



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

HI,

Anyone have any idea what came stock with the 1969 GTO in regards to radio/speakers? My PHS invoice shows option 382 (AM w/ manual antenna). If no radio option purchased was there no radio at all?


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

All radios were optional. 
AM with antenna was about a $60 or so option

picture.php

picture.php


----------



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

O52 said:


> All radios were optional.
> AM with antenna was about a $60 or so option
> 
> picture.php
> ...



Thanks a lot that helps. It came out of factory with that AM and manual antenna. We bought it and it had a AM/FM with tape player. Re-installing should be fun  Appreciate the info


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

hopefully the holes in the metal havent been modified....
am front speaker ,and front w rear fader
am and seperate 8 track stereo console or floor mount w front and rear speaker
am fm mono front speaker only or front and rear w fader
am fm 8 track front and rear speaker
am fm stereo front and rear speaker


----------



## Steves 69 Judge (May 6, 2020)

Thanks appreciate all the info on this


----------

